
There’s Something New in the (MacBook) Air - vo2maxer
https://www.ifixit.com/News/36480/theres-something-new-in-the-macbook-air
======
mtmail
Since it's a slight link-bait title: It's the Magic keyboard, the same already
introduced in the latest MacBook Pro models. It's .5mm higher than the
previous butterfly keyboard.

